# Just a couple quick questions about 6 inch o's



## akskidoo (Dec 20, 2007)

Both of my oscars are around 6 inches long now and I have a few questions. The first being, when should I slow down feeding them? Right now I feed them a good amount of hikari cichlid gold pellets in the morning and at night, they each get two cubes of frozen bloodworms. I was wondering what else is a good frozen food source to feed them that is commercially readily available. Next question is when should I remove the decor in the tank? I have a few medium pieces of driftwood and 3 medium sized rocks and a plastic plant. The reason that I ask is that every now and then, they will go crazy and night and bump into things and the next morning they are missing chunks of skin from their forehead  The tank size is 55 gallons.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you have a pic so i can know better what the tank looks like etc....

Is there one particular thing that is sharp that they are cutting them selves or is pointy ? If so remove it. (thats why i need a pic LOL)

You can continue to feed them twice a day, just smaller portions. or once a day and a treat at night. Its up to you. I never power fed my young oscars. Just fed normally.

CG


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

He has his tank posted on here...


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try laying the wood and rocks flat on the bottom, work them down into the sand . Low profiles will be harder to run into. Inspect your decor, if any have sharp edges or very pointy edges remove them. otherwise try unstacking them and see if it helps. If it does not then i would remove them all and look for big round smooth river rock and smooth driftwood.

Hope this helps. Your fish look nice BTW. I miss oscars. I kept them for years. My first cichlids. i had one once that loved to interact with me when i cleaned the tank. He would swim over to my hand and swim into my hand. I would run my hand lightly over his dorsal fin etc.. he would stay till he had enough and then with a flick of the tail be gone. My new home has well water with PH of 9 and super hard. I cant keep south americans anymore. Only africans. :x 
But i like them alot now too. Love the frontosa i found. I got some baby Mpimbwe fronts that eat out of my hand now LOL so cute.

CG


----------

